# Video on Open Air Preaching (Biblical)



## Josh Williamson (Jun 6, 2012)

G'day!

I've noticed that many today are engaged in street evangelism, but aren't apart of a local church. Tony Miano has released a short video that looks at this issue. It has caused a stir in the street evangelism community. What's your thoughts?

Open Air Preacher Profile of Tony Miano | Every Evangelist Should Belong to a Church - YouTube

- Josh


----------



## Tim (Jun 6, 2012)

I am glad to see this. I think Tony Miano, at least a while ago was associated with the Ray Comfort/Kirk Cameron/Way of the Master/Living Waters group. This is the first time I have seen any of these men discuss the importance of a sending church. Ecclesiology has always been one of my biggest criticisms of such endeavors, because people are preached to in a way that does not make it clear that this is an act of the church.

While we have different ecclesiological views on the Puritan Board, I think all of us would agree that the oversight and sending out by the church leadership is an important part of the process. Miano states this at the beginning of the video, which is great to see.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jun 6, 2012)

Tony has a full sermon on this issue. He is also employed by Living Waters / Way of the Master. 
Evangelists Responsibility to Local Church by Tony Miano


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 7, 2012)

Any written transcripts?


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry mate I don't know of a written transcript. Will see if I can get something from Tony Miano.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, great resource!

I have been a bit disturbed of late by some of my street-preaching friends. It seems that their Facebook cover photographs and most of their statuses are almost exclusively about their endeavors on the streets and it seems that their very identity is sometimes more wrapped up in the "street" part than the "ministry" part for some of them. It makes me wonder what other ministries that they are engaging in.

I feel this keenly because sometimes missionaries often sometimes identify themselves in the same way (maybe this is the pot calling the kettle black here), and the missionary part of us sometimes overrides our broader identity as Christians or ministers (or fathers and husbands) wherever we go.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is a written transcript of a more in-depth message on this topic: On The Box: The Evangelist's Responsibility to the Local Church


----------

